# I got a new bow!



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

you are breaking some serious laws not posting pictures with this thread. Without pics it's nearly useless. Come on ignition kid lets get these pics up


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice bow!! I love my dads switchback/s2


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

You'll love it when you get it setup.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ooh yeah! Get ready to put the hurt on them deer!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am going to post some pics of it today, but keep in mind that it isn't set up yet, the only thing i have put on it is my stabilizer and i took the whiskers off of the string. I am going up to my hunting camp in a couple of weeks from now and i am going to law the smackdown on some piggies.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Allright guys/girls, heres the pictures of my bow right now with the stuff that came with it. I am going to put all of my stuff on it once I get my cam which was sent out today. The stuff I am putting on it is listed below.
Extreme rt 1000 .019 5 pin sight
Easton Axis 400 arrows
Simms mini s-coil stab.
Trophy Taker drop away, (looking to find an Ultra Rest, will trade trophy taker for one)
Muzzy MX-3 100 grain broadheads
Mathews arrow web t5 quiver
Easton Tracer lighted nocks.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya the pigs will feel the stick...then hear it. Ha


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Wont be long now before its laying across an animal for a hero shot!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Metzger said:


> Wont be long now before its laying across an animal for a hero shot!


Yeah, that's for sure! In about two wekend from now or so it will be over a big ol' hog with an arrow covered in blood in my quiver!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*The bow decked out.*

Okay guys here it is with all of my stuff on it and my hunting arrows holding it up!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

nice.


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

i loved my SB too - that looks like a pig stickin machine


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NW.Iowan said:


> i loved my SB too - that looks like a pig stickin machine


It better be because that's the first thing I'm going to shoot with it! I am very excited about this bow, I can now realize why this is one of mathews best selling bows, it is still being producted, but now it is called the S2.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Hey good luck with the porkers:thumb: Looking like a nice bow! Guy I hunt with uses the same bow and he loves his. Good luck!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

The switchback is one of THE BEST bows ever made.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

no.1 hoyt said:


> the switchback is one of the best bows ever made.


+ 1


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Sweet lookin bow! Good luck this season with it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am very amazed with the bow. I got my Easton lighted nocks in and i shot them Saturday evening and they are bright!


----------



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Sweet!!!!!!!!!!*

that soundz awsome i getting one soon 2 i will put picz out but u have to keep looking for some thing that sais surprize bow!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've allready busted a nock with it, luckily it wasn't one of my lighted nocks. I'm going up to my hunting camp this weekend and I hope to kill a hog with it.


----------



## HoytBoyJr (Jun 29, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice man hope ya stick em


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am seeing even more why this bow is one of Mathews #1 selling bows they have ever made! I can make better groups out at 40 yards with that bow than i could with my other bow at 30 yards! Also it is FAST, and it can penetrate very hard! I can't wait to shoot an animal with it!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Alright how much longer before we get hog pics?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Alright how much longer before we get hog pics?


 It will be about next weekend because I haven't bowhunted yet with it. This weekend we are going up to our lease, but we are going there to kill, kill, kill a bunch of hogs with our guns because we need them out of there, but we may be up there a couple of days so I am going to ask my dad if i can also bring my bow along with my gun that he wants me to take. I am dying to kill something with my bow. The squirrels in our trees are looking pretty good right now..........


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i just got a new bow to the AM 32 in bone collector it is a nice bow and for it being short and with pins i somehow shoot it better than my target bows with the scope and long stab. i was shootin field with it yesterday sighted into 70yds and i was doin pretty good everyone else had scopes and they couldnt believe it, i couldnt either im thinkin about using this bow for everything. my last one was my seven 37 last fall and i hate the thing and after all its been through. has anyone else got any new bows recently?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a nice bow, I held an Alphamax 32 one time and I wanted to shoot it. i'm impressed with the speed of my Switchback so far and it's pretty fast and my arrows weigh a little over 350 grains because I shoot the easton axis 400's.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going up to our hunting camp this evening and I hope to hog hunt with my bow for at least one hunt.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I bought my Switchback brand new from my coach for 350 bucks.. He used it once on the tv show... then asked me if i wanted to buy it.. Thats a dumb question! Ha

I love it! Shot it soo much i already need to buy some new strings!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, last weekend i went out and stuck a pig, the only problem was when i shot, i didn't realize he was quartered to me and I hit one lung and it came out his guts! it was about a 20-25 yard shot and my arrow hit the ground when I shot through him and the arrow was hanging in him by the nock and the arrow fell out 5 feet away from where I shot him. We didn't get any blood because my arrow only barely got his lung, i just didn't realize that he was quartereing to me a little too much for a behind the shouder shot. Oh well, we needed to get rid of some hogs anyway and this weekend i'm going up there with my dad and my grandfather and I'm going to kill and find a hog with my bow.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

the swithcy is a alsome bow they are won of the best bows ever from mathews you wont be angry about it in the least.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

oppps awesome


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am definitely happy with it and i will have it for a long time, and if i ever get another bow like a reezen or something that comes out this year or so, i would still have my switchback as my backup bow. I just got some more arrows for it, i bought a dozen Easton Axis 400 nano arrows that have blazer vanes on them for $90, i don't care too much for the vanes because I like to put arrow wraps on mine and cool fletchings.


----------

